# Some painting and drawing!



## Bamb00 (Jul 15, 2008)

Here are a few things from last year.. sorry about the flash [they're matted]

:
















And feel free to tell me how they are!


----------



## fernando smallhands (Jul 16, 2008)

some nice work you have there


----------



## Bamb00 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks : )


----------

